# A little snippet



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In the late 18th century you could be hung in the U.K for impersonating an Egyptian.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

lol, why???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> lol, why???




Well I don't know the answer to that but I thought it was an interesting bit of useless information lol


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I don't know the answer to that but I thought it was an interesting bit of useless information lol


:lol:

You made me curious, had to look it up

Answers.com - Why was impersonating an Egyptian a capital offense in eigteenth century England


----------

